# Baking and Pastry Programs in the San Francisco Bay Area?



## mrbastos (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello. I'm a prospective student trying to research programs in the Bay Area. Unfortunately I'm not living in the Bay at the moment (I moved to Hawaii to attend college and have stayed since graduation and I'm planning to move back later this year), so I cannot do any campus tours or anything so I want to ask here. Any recommendations on good baking and pastry arts programs in the Bay Area?

I've read good things about the California Culinary Academy, but I've also read a lot of negative things from current and former students saying that the place has changed for the worse since it changed ownership around 1999 or 2000 (some going as far to say Chefs are leary to even hire CCA grads because of their lack of education). So I'm not quite sure who to believe. I was wondering if anyone here is a student or chef in the Bay Area and if they had any insight whether the CCA is worth going to or if I should look elsewhere. And if so, what other programs are there? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't speak to CCA, but technically Napa is in the Bay Area and I went to school at CIA Greystone for their Baking & Pastry program.  I absolutely loved it and got some great career help after graduating.

It is expensive and not everyone will have the same experience, but for me it was worth it.


----------



## mrbastos (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for reply. Napa is a bit further than I wanted to go , though I did check out that program online because you mentioned it and it looks great. The CIA was always somewhere I wanted to go (didn't know they even had a California campus), but nearly 2 hours to commute is a bit much (especially with gas prices these days) I guess I should have been more specific. I [will] live in the Newark/Fremont area. I don't mind a commute to San Francisco or even to the San Jose area. If anyone else who reads this has any input I'd love to hear it. Thanks again.


----------



## mrbastos (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks! I will check these out for sure


----------

